# How much medication do I use for coccidiosis ?



## DE HOWERY (Oct 25, 2017)

Coccidiosis in chickens... I just got Corid 9.6% solution to put in water, this is the one they use for cows, etc. But the co-op told me I could also use this on chickens. According to the directions they talk about 100 lb weight , Obviously chickens don't weight quite that much! Any idea as to how much of this I would use/and what amount of water. One of my young girls has all the symptoms, can't see her sh** to tell if bloody. Really need to find out ASAP.
Thanks for your response am a new member to the community. thanks de


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's me afterall. 

9.6% liquid solution is 9.5cc's per gallon of water for 7 days.

BTW, this is a public forum. You need to take your email address down or have spam filling it non stop.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ditto on the dosage Robin provided. Make it fresh daily. Let all your birds drink it. There is no withdrawal period.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I told him that it would be you to answer him, dawg. I just copied what you had posted some time back because I never remember and never have to use it any more.


----------

